# Barbarian Brother David Paul RIP



## *Bio* (Mar 7, 2020)

Barbarian Brother David Paul dead at 62.  He died two days before his 63rd birthday.  So far no cause of death is listed.

When I started buying bodybuilding magazines in 1983, I was always excited to see any pictures of the Barbarian Brothers.  They were the freaks of that era!  Reverse grip benching 500lbs for reps, 150lb seated dumbbell presses for reps, 365lb press behind the neck for reps, 130lb alternate dumbbell curls for reps and on and on.  Very sad.  They were inspirational!!

https://generationiron.com/david-paul-barbarian-rip/


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 7, 2020)

Sad loss, far too young.


----------



## Thermo (Mar 8, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> Barbarian Brother David Paul dead at 62.  He died two days before his 63rd birthday.  So far no cause of death is listed.
> 
> When I started buying bodybuilding magazines in 1983, I was always excited to see any pictures of the Barbarian Brothers.  They were the freaks of that era!  Reverse grip benching 500lbs for reps, 150lb seated dumbbell presses for reps, 365lb press behind the neck for reps, 130lb alternate dumbbell curls for reps and on and on.  Very sad.  They were inspirational!!
> 
> https://generationiron.com/david-paul-barbarian-rip/



Man....I remember their Mags pic as well, from the 80s. Never forgot those 2.


----------



## pupu (Mar 8, 2020)

RIP.


----------



## grizz (Mar 8, 2020)

Rest in peace brother. You'll be missed


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2020)

I have heard some crazy stories about both brothers. Definitely lived an eventful life. RIP.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 14, 2020)

RIP


BARBARIAN　BROTHERS 200kg Bench Press Demo - YouTube


----------

